# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم السبت 26 ماي 2018 والقنوات الناقله لها

## mohamed73

*Saturday (Samedi)26.05.2018 (GMT+00)* *UEFA Champions League 2017/2018**18:45    Real Madrid CF -   Liverpool* *ZDF**-Astra 19.2°E -11953 H 27500 -FTA**ZDF HD**-Astra 19.2°E -11361 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *Kanal Ukraine  / UKRAINE SD**- Astra 4.8°E-12130 V 27500 -Biss**- Astra 4.8°E-12073 H 27500 -Biss**- Astra 4.8°E-12188 H 30000 -FTA (Multistream)** HD Sports  (AFN)* *-Eutelsat 9°E -11804 V 27500 -PowerVU**-Intelsat 0.8°W -4175 R 28000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**-Intelsat 64.2°E -4093 L 3680 -PowerVU(C-Band)**1TV Georgia HD**-Eutelsat 36°E- 11212 H 14400 -FTA /Biss**1TV Georgia**-AzerSpace 46°E -11095 H 30000  -FTA/Biss**TRT 1**-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500  -FTA/Biss**-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss**-Eutelsat 7°E -11492 V 30000 -FTA(Possible Encryp.)**TRT1 HD**Turksat 42°E -11054 V 30000-FTA/Biss**TRT 4K**Turksat 42°E -10980 V12500 -FTA/Biss**OBN* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11304 H 30000 -FTA(DVB-S2)**ERT 1/ ERT HD**-Eutelsat 3.1°E -12734 V 16751 -BISS**ARENA SPORT3**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**Idman Azerbaycan**-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss**Varzish Sport HD**-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss**-NSS 57°E -11565 H 10740 -FTA/Biss**Arezu TV**-Yahsat52.5°E-12015 H 27500-Biss**-Eutelsat  70.5°E-12529 V 2220 -FTA**-ST-2 88° E- 11023 V  1000 -FTA**Channel 13 (Reshet)**- Amos 4°W- 11095 H 11480-FTA**RTS Deux HD**-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via(Emu Atlas 200HD)**SRF Zwei HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via(Emu Atlas 200HD)**RSI La 2 HD**-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 29700 -Via(Emu Atlas 200HD)**C8 HD**-Eutelsat 5°W-12648 V 29500-FTA(Multistream)**IRIB TV 3**-Badr 26°E -12265 H 30000 -FTA/Biss**-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss**-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)**-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss**Canale 5**-Eutelsat 5°W-12669 H 35000 -FTA(Multistream)**Canale 5 HD**-Eutelsat 5°W-12606 V 35000-FTA(Multistream)**Antena 3**-ABS 3° W-3919 V 9582 -FTA (C-Band)**Match! TV**-Express 53°E -12617 H 8122 -Biss**-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)**-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA**-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 53°E -12576 H 14990 -FTA(Multistream)**-Express 40°E -3615 R 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)**-Express 40°E -3665 L 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)**Sport 24 HD**-Telstar  63°W- 11564 H 3320-PowerVU**-NSS 57.0°E- 4095 R 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**-Intelsat 34.5°W-4132 R 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)**NSS 9 177W 4099 R 30000  -PowerVU(C-Band)**Major League Soccer USA**23:00    New York Red Bulls  -    Philadelphia Union**AFN Prime Atlantic* *-Eutelsat 9°E -11804 V 27500 -PowerVU**-Intelsat 0.8°W -4175 R 28000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**-Intelsat 64.2°E -4093 L 3680 -PowerVU(C-Band)** Campeonato Brasileiro Série A**19:00    Fluminense FC  -  Chapecoense**ARENA SPORT1**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**PFC Internacional**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3890 H 3333 -PowerVU(C-Band)**PFC  HD**-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)**-Star One 75°W-3660 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**-Star One C1 65°W-3800 H 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *PFC**-Star One C1 65°W-3920 H 27500-PowerVU(C-Band)* *22:00    Palmeiras   -  Sport Club do Recife**ARENA SPORT3**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**PFC Internacional**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3890 H 3333 -PowerVU(C-Band)**PFC  HD**-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)**-Star One 75°W-3660 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**-Star One C1 65°W-3800 H 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *PFC**-Star One C1 65°W-3920 H 27500-PowerVU(C-Band)* *23:59       Atlético Mineiro - Flamengo**PFC Internacional**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3890 H 3333 -PowerVU(C-Band)**PFC  HD**-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)**-Star One 75°W-3660 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**-Star One C1 65°W-3800 H 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *PFC**-Star One C1 65°W-3920 H 27500-PowerVU(C-Band)* *English Championship League**16:00    Aston Villa   - Fulham FC**BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4**-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)**Monténégro - Prva Crnogorska Liga**    15:30    Buducnost - Sutjeska**ARENA SPORT4**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg** Czech Gambrinus League**14:00    FK Teplice  - SK Slavia Prague**ARENA SPORT2**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**14:00    Bohemians 1905  -   AC Sparta Praha**ARENA SPORT4**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**Uruguay Primera League**22:00    Atenas  -  CA Penarol**VTV**-SES 40°W-4065 R 12500 -PowerVU(C-Band)**Tournoi de Toulon**13:00    Angleterre U-21 - RP Chine U-21**FreeSports**-Astra 28.2°E-11426 V 27500 -FTA*

----------

